# On the verge of joining a club



## Di Di (12 Mar 2014)

And seriously considering Skipton CC.

Anyone on here a member?


----------



## HLaB (25 Mar 2014)

Not in Skipton but I would reccomend you contact the club to find out what are the best introductory ride (some rides can be eyeballs out and others in the same club sedate). Then give it a go, every club I've been in there's no compulsion to join at first so you can try it out expense free first.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Mar 2014)

Is that the easiest one to ride to DiDi?


----------



## MikeG (25 Mar 2014)

I am very new to cycle clubs, DiDi, and I thoroughly recommend that you give it a go. Turning up for your first Sunday club ride can be a bit daunting if you don't know anyone, but after the first cafe stop you'll realise they are all decent friendly folk, and by your 2nd or 3rd ride you'll feel part of the furniture. The great thing about being a member of a club is that it sort-of forces you to put a regular ride in your diary, and you get encouraged into various suitable events (including socials if you want).

Oh, and don't worry about your abilities, if you were. There is only one rider in the club who has no-one slower than them, and one rider who has no-one faster than them, and they'll almost never meet. In other words, you'll soon end up riding with people at your level.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Mar 2014)

As said above club rides are great and you get to talk to like minded people as well as ride so contact the local clubs in your area and see what they offer and at what times.


----------



## Martin McNeely (25 Mar 2014)

+1 to all of the above. I joined my club at the end of last year and haven't looked back. You should go along to a club run and make sure they'll cater for your experience/level. Some rides can be heads down and some laid back. 99% of clubs will look after you and be happy your joining in.


----------



## TissoT (25 Mar 2014)

I am a member of a club ... I have nt looked back, best decision I have made !
Join today do nt delay


----------



## Leodis (26 Mar 2014)

You will be fine, I think Ilkley has a good club as well.


----------



## Martstar (28 Mar 2014)

Di Di said:


> And seriously considering Skipton CC.
> 
> Anyone on here a member?


Joining a club is the best way to develop as a rider and learn about the sport!


----------



## Cycleops (28 Mar 2014)

I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member.

Groucho Marx


----------



## DCLane (28 Mar 2014)

Cycleops said:


> I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member.


 
My closest club told me, upon my asking about joining; "we don't think you would be suitable for us" 

The other didn't do Saturday rides at the time so I joined one nearby who did.


----------



## Di Di (5 Apr 2014)

Thank you for your advice guys 

I've joined


----------



## User6179 (5 Apr 2014)

Di Di said:


> Thank you for your advice guys
> 
> I've joined



Well you need to start uppening your game, no more friendly waves to non members , peeps on BSOs are now beneath contempt !


----------



## Di Di (6 Apr 2014)

Lol


----------



## Di Di (6 Apr 2014)

I don't wave anyway, I do the secret cyclist's nod of acknowledgement. 
True story.


----------



## User6179 (6 Apr 2014)

Di Di said:


> I don't wave anyway, I do the secret cyclist's nod of acknowledgement.
> True story.


Well noddings out now ,you need to perfect the hundred yard stare!


----------

